
Tesla is bleeding talent from its Autopilot division - lisper
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2017/08/report-tesla-is-bleeding-talent-from-its-autopilot-division/
======
yohui
Previous discussion from yesterday based on the original WSJ article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15092139](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15092139)

------
0xFACEFEED
Tesla marketed the dream of AI assisted driving and the people behind the tech
are taking full advantage (read: cashing in) while they can.

What I wonder is how effective these individuals will be outside of Tesla. Are
they greater than the sum of their parts?

------
aerovistae
Already posted today.

~~~
lisper
Where?

